# Mix race/gay couple wants to move to japan



## TomG888 (7 mo ago)

I'm white British and my husband is Vietnamese Asian. We both live in the UK at the moment, I'm about to complete my masters in genetics and he is an accountant. I've always wanted to move abroad and am a bit of a Japanophile, but I don't know any Japanese people or expats that I can talk to about moving. If anyone would be willing to chat with me about this I would appreciate it. Let me know and we can have a chat 

Tom


----------

